# ارجو المساعدة من أهل الخبرة في تصميم قارب صغير



## سيريا (7 مارس 2009)

ارجو المساعدة من أهل الخبرة في تصميم قارب صغير يشتغل على التيار المستمر و بواسطة جهاز تحكم لاسلكي
انا طالب هندسة ميكانيك و لدي مشروع تصميم قارب صغير
الخطوة الأولى هيا رسم المشروع باستخدام برنامج رسم مثل solidworks ولكن اريد ممن لديه الخبرة ان يقول لي ماذا أفعل في البداية
يعني : ماهي المواد التي سوف اصنع منها الهيكل وهل استعمل اكثر من مادة؟
مما يتألف القارب بشكل عام اجزاءه الثابتة و المتحركة ؟
ماهي المعادلات الرياضية التي يجب تحقيقها من أجل الطفو و عمل القارب؟
أرجو الاهتمام 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس علم المواد (27 مارس 2009)

أخي الكريم .... السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للمواد التي ينبغي أن يصنع منها القارب أقتر عليك ما يلي:
بالنسبة للهيكل الرئيسي يكون من قضبان من الالمينيوم
أما بقية الهيكل فتعتبر المواد المركبة composits من أفضل المواد المستخدمة في صناعة القوارب نظرا لتمتعها بالمقاومة النوعية العالية أي أن نسبة مقاومتها او متانتها إلة وزنها مرتفعة فهي إذا تعطي مقاومة عالية مقابل وزن منخفض ....
هذا تفصيل موجز و في حال أصبح التصميم جاهزا لديك أستطيع أن أعطيك تفاصيل ادق حول المواد المستخدمة في كل جزء من القارب..... وشكرا


----------

